# Legacy Of The Deep OOC



## Chauzu (Jan 10, 2003)

*1.* _You’ve come to the town market of Wheloon, Cormyr, to meet a merchant who wants you to do an errand for him. When you reach his shop, he smiles. Then he hefts a four-foot-long lizard onto the counter. Around the beast’s neck is a leash, and over its head is a burlap sack. The merchant says, “Deliver this to Zanzer Tem and he’ll pay you fairly.”

He gives the lizard a shove and it flops onto the floor. As the merchant turns to other business, he issues a last warning. “No matter what, don’t take the sack off its head!”_

There are two ways to reach Zanzer’s tower: If you follow the dark corridors of Thieves’ Alley, continue with section 2.

If you go through the crowded streets of Merchants’ Parkway, continue with section 3.

*2.* _The lizard trots along at your heels like a well-trained dog, but it stops to poke it burlap-covered snout into every pile of garbage you pass. At one such stop, a group of unwashed children approach. They begin petting the lizard, asking why you have covered its head._

If you chase the children off, continue with section 4.

If you explain that you were told to leave its head covered, continue with section 5.

*3.* _The crowded streets of Merchants’ Parkway are no place for a 4-foot-long lizard with a bag over its head. The lizard keeps running into the people’s legs. People keep stepping on its tail. Finally, the lizard begins angrily clawing at the bag on its head._

If you carry the lizard the rest of the way to Zanzer Tem’s, continue with section 6.

If you try Thieves’ Alley instead, continue with section 2.

*4.* _“This lizard is no pet!” you say. “Go on! Leave it alone!”

The children don’t listen. One even rips the sack off the lizard’s head. Immediately, the beast clamps its jaws around the boy’s arm, and the youngster turns to stone!

His companions scatter. In the confusion that follows, the lizard bits its leash apart and disappears down the alley. You search for it for over an hour. The things really go bad – six town guards walk around the corner and grab your arms.

“You’re under arrest for keeping a dangerous animal,” they say._

Continue with section 7.

*5.* _“I don’t know why its head is covered,” you answer. “But the man who gave it to me warned me not to take the sack off.”

“Must be a basilisk,” says one of the children. “They’ll turn you to stone.”

The children let you continue on your way._

Continue with section 6.

*6.* _You reach Zanzer Tem’s tower without any more trouble. Before you can knock, a black-haired wizard opens the door. “At last!” he says, eying the lizard. “Bring it inside.”

He leads the way into a small hallway, then fetches a gold piece from his pocket. “Here’s your payment,” he says. “A bright, shiny gold piece. Look how it glitters! Concentrate on the gold piece. You’re beginning to get very sleepy…”

As Zanzer speaks, your eyelids begin to droop. Before you know it, you’re asleep.

Congratulations – you delivered the lizard, but it appears Zanzer has bigger plans for you!_

*7.* _The guards tie your hands. “It’s Zanzer’s dungeon for you!”_

--------------------------------------------------------

This game is set in the Forgotten Realms.

I am looking for around 4-6 players to join this game.

We will be using the three core rulebooks along with the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting. Players do not need the FRCS book if they have basic knowledge of the Forgotten Realms.

Characters will begin at first level.

Player characters can be any normal ECL race, so no Aasimar, Tiefling, Genasi, Drow, Duergar, or Svirfneblin.

Only the basic classes from the PHB, the Shaman class from OA, and the Courtier from Rokugan can be chosen.

All players should have a posting frequency of at least one post every other day. Inform the DM if you will be gone a bit longer. Basically, I want somebody I can trust as player, and not just disappear out of the game without notice.

Characters should be of good or neutral alignment, so no evil characters. Law/Neutral/Chaotic allowed.

…

If you have any questions, feel free. I am usually checking the boards off and on a lot during the day.

Before anything I want to see how many people are interested. After that I will be asking for character concepts and the such.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 10, 2003)

Are you looking for statted characters now, or just descriptions/backgrounds?


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 10, 2003)

ah, this is exactly what im looking for.  when do you want our characters?


----------



## arwel (Jan 10, 2003)

Sounds cool. I'm intrested in playing if you'll have me.


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 10, 2003)

Ok, I will join. How do we determine our stats and how much money do we start with?


----------



## dddawson (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm a newbie here, but I'm interested.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 10, 2003)

Hmmm... we probably won't get anymore players now, so now I'll ask for your character concepts and statted characters. Email them to me at Tenshinhan7@military.com .

Use 25 point buy.

You will start out with no equipment, except for 1 gold piece.


----------



## arwel (Jan 10, 2003)

I'll probably play a vengeance obsessed fighter\cleric of Hoar, starting out as a fighter. I'll mail you a background and stats when I've had a bit more of a think.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 10, 2003)

dddawson said:
			
		

> *I'm a newbie here, but I'm interested. *




That's ok, I'm new to these boards too. 8)


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 10, 2003)

*I'm game*

I'd like to play too.  It looked like you only had 5 players so far, so maybe you can take one more.  I'll email you my PCs stats.  Let me know if you can take me.

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: I'm game*



			
				Poto Knezer said:
			
		

> *I'd like to play too.  It looked like you only had 5 players so far, so maybe you can take one more.  I'll email you my PCs stats.  Let me know if you can take me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Grant *




Sure, we got the room. 


----------------------------------------------------


Now that we have 6, anybody else that is interested in joining can be a replacement in case somebody decides to disappear


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 10, 2003)

it will probably be more convenient to make a thread in rogues gallery.  ill make one called "Legacy of the Deep Characters"


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 10, 2003)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> *it will probably be more convenient to make a thread in rogues gallery.  ill make one called "Legacy of the Deep Characters" *




Alright.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 10, 2003)

good, hurry up and post your characters i am anxious to get started


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 10, 2003)

I still need to hear from arwel, Monster Zero, ivanhoe (sorry, no dover) and Dungannon.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 10, 2003)

WHAT!!!!! why not, comeon


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 10, 2003)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> *WHAT!!!!! why not, comeon *




Because I have never heard of a dover and I definetly never heard of one in FR, so I can't let you use that. Only races from the PHB / FRCS please.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 10, 2003)

its in minions and my favorite race, plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## arwel (Jan 10, 2003)

*Tanarel Whitehart*

My charachter's up in the rogue's gallery thread if you want to have a look. I'll probably advance him exclusivley as a cleric if he survives to gain some levels.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 10, 2003)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> *its in minions and my favorite race, plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz *




Don't own it. No dovers.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 10, 2003)

OK, we will start playing on Sunday (maybe Saturday night if I get finished with work quickly). I still need characters from ivanhoe and Dungannon. If they don't have characters by Sunday, we will start without them.

So far your party consists of a half-elf bard, a human fighter, a human courtier, and a human monk.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 10, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *I still need to hear from arwel, Monster Zero, ivanhoe (sorry, no dover) and Dungannon. *



I will have mine (halfling rogue) posted sometime tonight.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 10, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *
> I will have mine (halfling rogue) posted sometime tonight. *




Alright, cool.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 10, 2003)

i will just be a human rogue then i guess


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 10, 2003)

nm i just wont do this campaign


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 10, 2003)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> *nm i just wont do this campaign *




Alright. Thats cool. I was thinking you weren't interested. Thanks for being honest though.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 11, 2003)

I hope I'm not to late to enter but I would like to join your campaign if possible. I'm a bit new to this PbP so starting at a low level suits me fine. I'll wait for a reply...


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 11, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *I hope I'm not to late to enter but I would like to join your campaign if possible. I'm a bit new to this PbP so starting at a low level suits me fine. I'll wait for a reply... *




Nope, we've got the room.  Email me your character concept and post your character stats in the rogues gallery topic. I'm new to PbP also, so it's cool.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 11, 2003)

Character stats & background for Sydney Halehearth have been posted in the Rogues' Gallery.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 11, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *Character stats & background for Sydney Halehearth have been posted in the Rogues' Gallery. *




Looks good.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 11, 2003)

Once I get Sullaf's character, we can hopefully start the game tonight.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 11, 2003)

Character send and ready to go. Waiting for approval. Posted character in the Rogue Gallery. I will play in a RL dnd session tonight so won't be on until tomorrow morning. Can't wait to get started 

[Phase in] Geramon Greenrobe [/Phase in]


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 11, 2003)

The game has started. IC thread up called Legacy of the Deep (Pt. 1) IC .


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 11, 2003)

To make it easier to tell who's who, I will be posting all my IC dialogue in sky blue.  I will also put the name of my character at the top of the post, just to make it easier to remember which one I am.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 11, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *To make it easier to tell who's who, I will be posting all my IC dialogue in sky blue.  I will also put the name of my character at the top of the post, just to make it easier to remember which one I am.  *




ok, good idea.


----------



## arwel (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dungannon_
> To make it easier to tell who's who, I will be posting all my IC dialogue in sky blue. I will also put the name of my character at the top of the post, just to make it easier to remember which one I am.




Ok, I'll use red.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm not really sure what's going on.  Do we all know each other from before?  Were we all together delivering the lizard?  Which dungeon are we in?  the city watch or the merchant's?  Or do we just need to figure this all out in dialogue with each other?

Also, I'm not all that familiar w/FR.  Can anyone suggest a good place that a germanic-type barbarian would be from in or around Cormyr?

Also, is there an easy way to color your postings, or do you have to use HTML?

Thanks.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 11, 2003)

> *I'm not really sure what's going on.  Do we all know each other from before?  Were we all together delivering the lizard?  Which dungeon are we in?  the city watch or the merchant's?  Or do we just need to figure this all out in dialogue with each other?*




You do not know each other yet. You were delivering seperate lizards (either at the same time or at a different time, your choice), but you have all just woken up. You do not know where you are.



> *Also, I'm not all that familiar w/FR.  Can anyone suggest a good place that a germanic-type barbarian would be from in or around Cormyr?*




Barbarian locations near Cormyr include the Western Heartlands to the west, and Vaasa to the north.



> *Also, is there an easy way to color your postings, or do you have to use HTML?*




There should be a button above where you post called "color".


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 12, 2003)

to color your text in a post you can do one of two things:

A. Click on the "color" dropdown list above the "your reply" box and select a color.  This will open a secondary window asking you to enter the text you want to be colored.  This is the easiest way.

or B. You can manually add tags around the text you want colored in the "your reply" box.  Just put ['color=blue(or whatever color you want)'] in front of the text and ['/color'] at the end of it. (single quotes used to show the tag, they aren't part of the tag.  You don't put them in)


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 12, 2003)

Thank you.  I'll be from Vaasa.  I don't see the "color" drop down.  I'm a little rusty on html, but I used to do it quite a bit & I think I can figure it out again.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 12, 2003)

how's this, I'll be  purple .  That's not quite html, but I remeber we're using something else, aren't we?


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 12, 2003)

I guess I will pick Orange ,


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 12, 2003)

Hmm... I might as well hop on. I'll use sea-green for NPC speech.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 12, 2003)

I will be using smaller-size type to indicate when Sydney is making comments to himself.  He tends to think aloud at times.  Hope it doesn't bother or confuse anyone.  If it does, let me know and I'll find another way.


----------



## dddawson (Jan 12, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

If it's not too close to the NPC color, I'll use lime green for Lucian.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 12, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *I will be using smaller-size type to indicate when Sydney is making comments to himself.  He tends to think aloud at times.  Hope it doesn't bother or confuse anyone.  If it does, let me know and I'll find another way. *




That is fine by me.



> *If it's not too close to the NPC color, I'll use lime green for Lucian.*




That color is alright to me.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 12, 2003)

I would like to take green. Could you make NPC's another color? After all, my character is named GREENrobe


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 12, 2003)

btw. Nice touch, Dungannon, the halfling muttering to himself. This is starting to turn out great...


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 12, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *I would like to take green. Could you make NPC's another color? After all, my character is named GREENrobe  *




lol, ok ok, I'll use burlywood


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 12, 2003)

Sullaf, what spells do you have in your spellbook?


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 12, 2003)

I thought I send that along with my character sheet. Oh well...
Would have been so simple to just color spray that guard ...  

Here goes:

Spellbook

Spells Learned (_spells known_)

0: All except Evocation Cantrips
1: Mage Armor, Color Spray, Ventriloquism, Feather Fall*, Expeditious Retreat*

Spells Per day (_spells memorized_)

0: Daze, Detect Magic, Read Magic + Mage Hand*
1: Mage Armor, Color Spray + Expeditious Retreat*

* Transmutation


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 13, 2003)

> *So, was putting the key in the lock the hobgoblin's action, or does it have one more action before it's our turn? Would Geramon have a delayed action he could take now? Not that he would until the hobgoblin turns the key. What I'm asking, really, is who's turn is it to post?*




Hmm... forgot a paragraph (edited now). He is waiting for the the prisoners.

Geramon can have a delayed action when his turn comes up.

It is Morn's turn in the sequence.

I'll have a "------------" to signal the start of a new round when there needs to be.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry about posting an OOC in the IC thread.  It's less intuitive for me to post to two different threads.  I wasn't sure this one was being well monitored.  (I wasn't monitoring it anyway.)

I'll try to do better.

In other news, can anyone suggest a diety for Raven?  Some Barbarian berzerker god or goddess espousing bravery & strength in arms.

thanks.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 14, 2003)

Poto Knezer said:
			
		

> *Sorry about posting an OOC in the IC thread.  It's less intuitive for me to post to two different threads.  I wasn't sure this one was being well monitored.  (I wasn't monitoring it anyway.)*




That's alright. I don't mind short, one sentenced OOC posts. I'd just rather have the longer ones in here.





> *In other news, can anyone suggest a diety for Raven?  Some Barbarian berzerker god or goddess espousing bravery & strength in arms.*




There is Tempus, the Lord of Battles.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 14, 2003)

Speaking of combat, I want everybody to wait for their turn in the initiative order to post actions, if you haven't been already. Thanks.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 14, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *Speaking of combat, I want everybody to wait for their turn in the initiative order to post actions, if you haven't been already. Thanks. *



Okay, if I'm following this round correctly, the order of action thus far is this:
Hobgoblin - entered cell
Goblins - one stayed by the outer door, one entered the cell
Morn - attacks hobgoblin
Lucian - no action (waiting for opportune chance to distract hobgoblin?)
Raven - attacks goblin in cell
Geramon - waiting post by Sullaf
Sydney - waiting post by Sullaf
Tanarel - waiting post by Sullaf
Axel - waiting post by Sullaf

Am I correct in my deduction?


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 14, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *
> Okay, if I'm following this round correctly, the order of action thus far is this:
> Hobgoblin - entered cell
> Goblins - one stayed by the outer door, one entered the cell
> ...




We're waiting for dddawson and Sullaf to post. As for everything else, yes.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 14, 2003)

Oh, and the reason I want everybody to try to stay in initiative order (even though it can be slow sometimes on messageboards) is so that we don't have people changing their actions as things change.

And I will be replying to every post, too, so it should look kinda like this:

Hobgoblin's and goblins' action
Morn's action
DM's response
Lucian's action
DM's response
Raven's action
DM's response
etc...

I don't know how other PbP games do this, but this way is what I like.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 14, 2003)

Woohoo I go to work one day, the next moment everybody's waiting for me


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 14, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *Woohoo I go to work one day, the next moment everybody's waiting for me  *


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 14, 2003)

Some game questions: (since this PbP seems to be staying)
- Can I get past the hobgoblin to get outside the cell? Or is he standing in the entrance.
- Is the goblin blinded and stunned or only blinded. Do I have any idea how long the effect takes place.
- Where is everybody standing at the moment. It's a bit difficult to figure out where everyone is.

Related:
- What is your ruling on spell components. Do I have to find/purchase them in game, or do I just pay an "upkeep" cost
- What is your ruling on food and water?
- Do you allow the rulebook "magic of faerûn"
- Are any of these questions relevant or will it all become clear as we go along ?


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 14, 2003)

> *Can I get past the hobgoblin to get outside the cell? Or is he standing in the entrance.*




The Hobgoblin is standing infront of the entrance, and next to him is the goblin, which means there is one way through to the entrance.

The next time we have battle, I'm gonna put some maps up of where everybody is.



> *Is the goblin blinded and stunned or only blinded. Do I have any idea how long the effect takes place.*




Blinded. You can use a spellcraft check to see whether you know or not of how long it will last.



> *Where is everybody standing at the moment. It's a bit difficult to figure out where everyone is.*




Good question. I expect Morn is infront of the hobgoblin, the goblin next to the hobgoblin, with Tanarel, Axel, and Raven surrounding him.



> *What is your ruling on spell components. Do I have to find/purchase them in game, or do I just pay an "upkeep" cost*




I usually make component requirements on the spells, although I do make exceptions. Most 1st level spells I let go without them, but 2nd and up do. I'm not too picky about this though.



> *What is your ruling on food and water?*




I normally have a -1 constitution penalty for every 10 hours a character doesn't eat, but I'm not decided whether I should have it for this game or not. I'll decide as we go on.



> *Do you allow the rulebook "magic of faerûn"*




I do not have that book, but I'll allow it. Just provide me with the information of the spells.



> *Are any of these questions relevant or will it all become clear as we go along ?  *




We'll have to see.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 15, 2003)

*Courtiers*

Here I just posted an action before Morn.  Whoops.

I wondered if anyone could tell me more about Couriers.  Where is that class described?  What is it all about?  I could guess, but I'm curious if anyone has time to give a good answer.  

I like Lucien, by the way.  Not that Raven does, necessarily.  Not her type.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Courtiers*



			
				Poto Knezer said:
			
		

> *Here I just posted an action before Morn.  Whoops.
> 
> I wondered if anyone could tell me more about Couriers.  Where is that class described?  What is it all about?  I could guess, but I'm curious if anyone has time to give a good answer.
> 
> I like Lucien, by the way.  Not that Raven does, necessarily.  Not her type. *




Courtiers make their careers in rich places and noble courts, plying his wit and cunning against his enemies as skillfully as a fighter wields his bastard sword. Those who believe that the life of a courtier is easy and without risk are woefully mistaken. While a fighter's life depends upon his skill with the blade, the honor of one's family could hang on the words of a coutier. In other words, a courtier's primary concern is politics. The courtier is a class from Rokugan.

...And I don't mind if you post before someone, as long as you provide different actions in case something different happens, which you did.  If we can get everybody to do this, then we don't need to wait as much, which is what I'm aiming for. Everything should be figured out though by a couple battles.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 15, 2003)

THanks for the description.  I am unfamiliar w/Rokugan.  Is that some sort of Oriental Adventures suplement?

I'm a bit out of touch, as you might have noticed.  I haven't actually played much since 1st edition.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 15, 2003)

Poto Knezer said:
			
		

> *THanks for the description.  I am unfamiliar w/Rokugan.  Is that some sort of Oriental Adventures suplement?
> 
> I'm a bit out of touch, as you might have noticed.  I haven't actually played much since 1st edition. *




Yeah, Rokugan is an Oriental Adventures campaign setting, based on the Legend Of The Five Rings card game.

Its been a while since I DMed last, so I'm not totally there yet either (which you noticed I'm sure  ), but my memory is all coming back to me now.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 16, 2003)

I have noticed that waiting for turns is to slow (duh me!  ), so I've decided that you guys should just post your actions when you can. Just provide alternate actions in case things go different.


----------



## arwel (Jan 16, 2003)

Should we edit our Rogue's Gallery posts with any equipment that we pick up?



> _Originally posted by Poto Knezer_
> In other news, can anyone suggest a diety for Raven? Some Barbarian berzerker god or goddess espousing bravery & strength in arms.



I mentioned this in the Gallery thread, but I don't know if you've checked that recently. If you like I can scan in the relevant pages on Vaasa and Tempus and mail them to you if you want to read up on them.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 16, 2003)

arwel said:
			
		

> *Should we edit our Rogue's Gallery posts with any equipment that we pick up?*




That sounds good. Maybe change your other stats as according also.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 17, 2003)

Chauzu, any chance you could post an updated map showing where everyone is located in the room at this point (waiting for whatever Sydney heard behind the door to come through)?


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 17, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *Chauzu, any chance you could post an updated map showing where everyone is located in the room at this point (waiting for whatever Sydney heard behind the door to come through)? *




Updated map up. I have everybody forced onto a square now since everybody is getting ready to leave the cell.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 18, 2003)

Before I forget, how long is the piece of rope I collected?


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 18, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *Before I forget, how long is the piece of rope I collected? *




Enough to keep one's hands bound, 2'6'' long.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 18, 2003)

I would love to see the relevent pages on Tempast & the Vaasa from the FRCG.  THanks Arwel.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 24, 2003)

For Chauzu.

Would it be possible, before you resolve the second round of this combat, to allow me an action in the first round, seeing as how I did win initiative?  Before I run & hide (which I actually was going to do, just behind the crates, not in a corner), I want to have Sydney throw his dagger, which he kept in his hand, at the first guard while he's flat-footed and Sydney has the possibility of his sneak attack bonus to damage.  If you decide to allow this, thanks and you can disregard Sydney's attack in round 2 as he will no longer have a dagger.  If not, I understand.

Attack: 20(roll) + 5(RAB) = 25
Crit Threat: 10(roll) + 5(RAB) = 15
Damage: 6(roll of 3 x 2) + 2(sneak attack) = 8


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 24, 2003)

Sure, sounds alright with me. I kinda figured you were gonna hide, and since you didn't post an action before, I just had you do that. No problem.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 24, 2003)

I was waiting to see the results of initiative before I posted an action, because if the guards went before me then I was gonna run, but since Sydney got first action, he wants to take advantage of it. 

In the future I will try to include my action plans with my initiative posts.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 24, 2003)

*Initiative*

Chauzu, I think you should consider doing the initiative rolling as soon as it becomes apparent there is to be combat.  I think that might speed things up a bit.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 24, 2003)

So, do you guys mind if I roll initiative for you guys then? That would probably speed things up a bit. Then I can post the initiative order along with a call for combat actions.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 24, 2003)

Fine by me. Geramon has an initiative modifier of +5 (improved initiative + dex)


----------



## arwel (Jan 25, 2003)

> So, do you guys mind if I roll initiative for you guys then? That would probably speed things up a bit. Then I can post the initiative order along with a call for combat actions.




I don't mind at all.



> I would love to see the relevent pages on Tempast & the Vaasa from the FRCG. THanks Arwel.




My scanner's been out of comission, I should get the opportunity to do it tommorow though.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 25, 2003)

Fine by me.


----------



## dddawson (Jan 25, 2003)

No problem here either.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 25, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *So, do you guys mind if I roll initiative for you guys then? That would probably speed things up a bit. Then I can post the initiative order along with a call for combat actions. *



Go ahead and take care of the initiative, Chauzu.  I think it'll make things a little smoother.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 25, 2003)

Yellow Sign = Monster Zero?


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 26, 2003)

Sorry Chauzu, I posted that under my alt name. Yellow Sign. Yes yellow sign and monster zero are the same person.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 26, 2003)

I have edited my second-round action post to reflect the fact Sydney no longer has a weapon.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 28, 2003)

I do hope we do not roll these rolls if we are up against deadlier foes. Our average is about... 5


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 28, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *I do hope we do not roll these rolls if we are up against deadlier foes. Our average is about... 5  *




LOL, so do I.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 30, 2003)

Chauzu, not sure if it's necesasry info or not, but how are these rooms illuminated?


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 30, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *Chauzu, not sure if it's necesasry info or not, but how are these rooms illuminated? *




The rooms, so far, are illuminated as if they had bright torches in them, yet there are none. A good search check can uncover this reason.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 31, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *The rooms, so far, are illuminated as if they had bright torches in them, yet there are none. A good search check can uncover this reason. *



Good to know.  Guess what Sydney's gonna do after this combat... 

I gotta admit, this is the first time I've ever played a halfling, and I'm enjoying it immensely.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 1, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *There was a second guard with that guy there, he ran off & shut the door when the fighting started.*




Actually, both guards entered the room and joined the combat. The door shut by itself supposedly.


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 1, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *Actually, both guards entered the room and joined the combat. The door shut by itself supposedly. *



You're right, my bad.  I lost track of him in the combat.  Guess that's what happens when you're short.


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 1, 2003)

Is it possible for Geramon to roll a spellcraft to figure out if the light source is magical?


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 1, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *Is it possible for Geramon to roll a spellcraft to figure out if the light source is magical? *




Yeah, it's possible.


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 1, 2003)

Did Raven open the last closed crate/barrel?


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 1, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *Did Raven open the last closed crate/barrel or are there more still closed? *




There was only one small barrel, which Raven opened. There are still a few crates and boxes left unopened.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 3, 2003)

Everybody, make sure you update your characters in the rogue gallery so that the other players can keep track of what each other has. Thanks.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Feb 3, 2003)

I thought I'd just say I'm so glad that Ivanhoe person dropped out before play began.  He was such a loser.  I read some of his other posts today in a different thread.   He's completely immature.  I guess any 13 year old can log on & appear just like anyone else.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 3, 2003)

Poto Knezer said:
			
		

> *I thought I'd just say I'm so glad that Ivanhoe person dropped out before play began.  He was such a loser.  I read some of his other posts today in a different thread.   He's completely immature.  I guess any 13 year old can log on & appear just like anyone else. *




lol yeah. It looks like he wants to be a drover (or whatever they're called) in every game, hehe.


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 3, 2003)

I have to agree on the Ivanhoe part. A little question to the DM and the other players though. I'm new to PbP and frankly this is my first PbP I ever played. Just wanted to know what the die hards out there thought of my character. I know my English isn't that great (I'm trying though). As my character has a hatred to any form of evocation he does not cope well with killing/hurting/destruction. Just a little explanation why he doesn't like killing people  Background is underway: just catching up on FR. It has been a long time since I played in this setting.

Any pointers or advice would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 3, 2003)

This is my first PbP as well.  Sullaf, I think you're doing a fine job of portraying your character.  Nonviolent characters make for more interesting rp opportunities, imho.  Makes me feel better not having the only character not comfortable with combat, at least.   Although Sydney's discomfort is simply because he's not familiar with violence, something I'm sure will change as this campaign advances.  I don't plan on him ever being keen on melee combat, though.  He's gonna stick with hanging back and chucking things at bad guys.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 3, 2003)

I think you guys are all doing good, both at roleplaying and at english speaking (for you non-english speakers). You speak english better than some people I know, Sullaf. 

As far as all you newbie PbPers, this is my first time DMing a PbP game (and second game in PbP), so I'm new to this also.  (Which I'm sure you figured out by now  )

So, how is the fun-level that everybody is at right now? How bad am I at DMing PbP so far?


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 3, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *So, how is the fun-level that everybody is at right now? How bad am I at DMing PbP so far?   *



No complaints from here, Chauzu.  Btw, did you ever get a satisfactory answer on what the Hivemind is?


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 3, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *No complaints from here, Chauzu.  Btw, did you ever get a satisfactory answer on what the Hivemind is?  *




Yeah. I thought it was some sort of a game at first, so I didn't want to interrupt it. But I'll join in some time.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 4, 2003)

*Raven*

I'm really enjoying this game.  Everyone's got a real personality going.  Lots of talk.  I love it.  I wouldn't have guessed English wasn't your first language, Sullaf.  I figured you were a American living in the Netherlands.

Chauzu, you're doing a great job.  I haven't gotten an answer on Raven's armor, though.  Is it chainmail?  Does it fit?


----------



## arwel (Feb 4, 2003)

This is my first PbP too. I'm enjoying it greatly. Each charachter's personality is coming out nicely and I think the mix of charachters is providing lots of good roleplay. Long may it continue.

I share your views on Ivanhoe too 

Manzanita, sorry about the lack of FRCS scans, I reinstalled my OS a week or so ago, and I still haven't set up my scanner.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Raven*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> *Chauzu, you're doing a great job.  I haven't gotten an answer on Raven's armor, though.  Is it chainmail?  Does it fit? *




Yeah, I replied. It is chain mail and it fits.


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 4, 2003)

@Manzanita
I take that as a real compliment for English really isn't my best language. Lots of movies and too much hours playing computer games when I was a teenager helped a lot though 

I got the FR books too. If you like I could send them to you but preferable by ftp and not by mail. My mail client doesn't allow uploads over 5 Mb because it slows the server down too much. Ftp is no problem. Just mail me. 

@Chauzu
I really enjoy the game. So far you have been an excellent DM imho. Lots of details which imho gives rpg's a more 'real' feeling instead of the 'ol "you come in a 10 by 10 room what do you do".

@Nobody in general
This PbP turns out to be great. I am relieved that that Iv... I will not mention names  bailed out. I just read a couple of his posts. He is definitely NOT the kind of person I would like to spend my rpg's with. I hope we do level up a bit in the near future. Being a wizard before level 3 kinda... well you all well know


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 5, 2003)

*RAven*

Thanks for the offer Sullaf.  I don't have a FTP program on my computer@home & I've recently changed jobs.  I'd have to do some research for that.  Don't worry about it for now.  I may drop by a gaming store this coming w/e & see if I can scan one real quick.

Sorry if I missed your chainmail answer Chauzu.  I do find it tricky to keep everything in my head sometimes.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 5, 2003)

> *Sorry if I missed your chainmail answer Chauzu. I do find it tricky to keep everything in my head sometimes.*




Yeah, me too. 

Since I now have Faiths & Pantheons (which has more detailed descriptions of the dieties than in FRCS), I can just copy the stuff out of there. It is no problem by me and I have plenty of laying-around time to do it.



> *I really enjoy the game. So far you have been an excellent DM imho. Lots of details which imho gives rpg's a more 'real' feeling instead of the 'ol "you come in a 10 by 10 room what do you do".*




I will have to admit that I have been kinda lazy on my writing skills, mainly because I usually write before I go to bed, and after I come home from school, but trying to catch up with myself and start writing better. Expect more detailed posts from me for now on during non-combat.


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 8, 2003)

Does Geramon have a line of sight with H3? It is a bit difficult to see what, if any Geramon sees.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 8, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *Does Geramon have a line of sight with H3? It is a bit difficult to see what, if any Geramon sees. *




Geramon can see half of H3's body.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 8, 2003)

I think as the game progresses I will put up a story of it in the Story Hour.

How would you guys feel about adding one more player to the game? That would make a party of eight. The player wouldn't be the same class as one of you guys.

It's up to you guys.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 8, 2003)

Raven could really use a cleric right now. : )

Tanarel is multi-classing to that anyway.  I thought there were only 6 players.  This already seems like quite a few, but if they're good players being added, there's never enough of them, I reckon.  If you think you can handle them, I say let's take them & see how it goes.

I'm kind of new at 3E.  I'd forgotten about attacks of opporunity when Raven charged.  That's the best way to learn, I guess.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 8, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> *Tanarel is multi-classing to that anyway.  I thought there were only 6 players.*




Yup, 6 + Axel = 7 party members so far. 



> *Did you take into account the extra 2 hps Raven got due to Raging?*




Yes, you would be dying right now if you did not rage.


----------



## dddawson (Feb 9, 2003)

*Lucian*

Quick Note: I have to go out of town for several days on business.  Lucian's pattern is probably pretty clear: hide, be ready to provide some relatively safe support if needed.  Feel free to assume this pattern unless something dramatically changes, though he won't be able to keep up his witty repartee...


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 9, 2003)

Roger that, dddawson. I'll try my best at being Lucien for the time being, unless somebody else with better vocabulary than me wants to do it.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 13, 2003)

Sullaf? Dungannon? You guys there?


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 13, 2003)

confirm for me Raven's status, here Chauzu.  She's down to 1 hp & that will become -1 when her rage ends.  Is that your understanding?  I believe that combat lasted about 5 rounds, so she's got 2 rounds to get some sort of healing going on to avoid passing out.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 13, 2003)

Correct, Manzanita.


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 13, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *Sullaf? Dungannon? You guys there?  *



Sorry for my absence.  At the current time I only have Internet access at work.  Sunday I tweaked my back and missed a couple days of work, so I was unable to get to the game.  Again, I apologize.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 13, 2003)

Alright. Your back feeling better?


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 13, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *Alright. Your back feeling better? *



It's still a little tight & twingy, but much better than Monday, thanks for asking.

How are you handling level-ups?  Do we have to wait til we get out of the dungeons?


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 14, 2003)

I allow normal leveling while the characters are still going through the dungeon/adventure. I just don't allow multiclassing during it. Players will need to wait until they are finished with the dungeon until they can multiclass.


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 14, 2003)

Chauzu, is the 206 xp you posted the current total, or in addition to the 150 xp you posted earlier in the game?


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 14, 2003)

It is the current total.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 15, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *
> "Extra Wild Shape [Wild]
> You use wild Shape more frequently than you normally
> could.
> ...




Alright, this is fine by me.

Wippit Guud and Zhure, you guys can start posting.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 20, 2003)

Chauzu, what do you use to make your dungeon maps that you have on the IC thread?


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 20, 2003)

I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 20, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Chauzu, what do you use to make your dungeon maps that you have on the IC thread? *




I use a blank map template which can be found at Wizard's Map-A-Week section. You can find it here.

For the walls and doors I just made my own little template for them in Photoshop.


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 22, 2003)

Am I correct in assuming that the usernames Monster Zero and Poto Knezer aren't being used anymore?  At least for this game?


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 22, 2003)

I am assuming it also.


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 23, 2003)

Can Geramon use 'sense motive' on either Celpher or especially Aaman? It is not every day that one encounters a dark elf offspring. Most DM's will not allow charisma based skills on fellow PC's but in this case I would like to roleplay (more or less) the 'gut' feeling one gets when confronted with strangers. It should reflect the prejudices against dark elves (if this is indeed common knowledge throughout the realms) so I would expect some penalties on the roll. This will give Geramon some pointers about if the two strangers are trustworthy or not.

Again most DM's don't allow this and if you decide so, I will just have to extract this information by their behavior, which is also fine by me


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey, if it's roleplaying, I'm down with it. 

So go ahead.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 23, 2003)

Is there an issue w/the username Poto Knezer?  I will probably continue to use it at times.  Does it bother people if I switch?  I tend to breeze by the left side of the board & not really notice the nic.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 23, 2003)

Doesn't bug me.

Now, if you were using a dozen different names, then I would.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 23, 2003)

I am getting the sense that arwel is going to disappear a lot like this. If he continues this then he will be leaving the game.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 24, 2003)

Just so people are aware, Celpher is purposefully trying to hide his identity. In the event his brother has gone bad, he doesn't want to draw attention to himself until he can confront him.


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 24, 2003)

Well that will make my intended 'sense motive' more interesting doesn't it?  Ah well, charging through corridors is hardly the right time to question motives. I will 'ready'  my gut feelings until a better time. Now I know I can use it IC.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 24, 2003)

Sense Motive, your DC is 0:

"Sel is trying to get out of this prison"


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 24, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> *Is there an issue w/the username Poto Knezer?  I will probably continue to use it at times.  Does it bother people if I switch?  I tend to breeze by the left side of the board & not really notice the nic. *



It's not bothersome, I'm just trying to clean up my Buddy List and wondered if I should remove it or not.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 24, 2003)

Just a visitor popping in.  

Chauzu, what kind of notes do you have on this adventure. I've got the old boxed set, and I had considered converting it to 3e. However, the format it is written in is a real hassle.

If you have a already finished conversion, would you mind sending it my way? I'd be extremely appreciative.

I'd have emailed you, but you have it disabled.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 24, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Just a visitor popping in.
> 
> Chauzu, what kind of notes do you have on this adventure. I've got the old boxed set, and I had considered converting it to 3e. However, the format it is written in is a real hassle.
> 
> ...




Wow, I thought I was the only one that had that box set, lol.

Actually, I'm leaving it pretty much the same as is in the book, except for updating the monsters, adding and editing my own little things to make it more appropriate for the campaign.

So... I'm just using the book with notes on changes for the campaign. There's not really that much to convert in the book.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 26, 2003)

Well...since arwel disappeared, does anybody want to play his character, Tanarel?


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 26, 2003)

I have a friend who would like to give it a try. But shouldn't we try to contact arwel first? Maybe he has just a minor difficulty to log on?


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 26, 2003)

I've tried contacting him, but my email won't respond to his email address. Perhaps you guys can try?


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 2, 2003)

I have tried to contact Arwel but no luck. So can I ask my friend to join? He will play Tanarel and if Arwel suddenly return, he wouldn't mind just passing the character back...


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 2, 2003)

Alright, we'll see how he does. Go and get him!


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 4, 2003)

Chauzu, I know the walls of this pit are steep, smooth, & slippery, but what are they made out of, stone, brick, earth?


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 4, 2003)

stone


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 4, 2003)

Enter 'The friend' 

Heya ...

Seems like my buddy is really impressed with the Phb-system of DnD ... 
Makes me curious as well ...
So I am the one he nominated for taking over Tanarel ... 
If i am still welcome and you people are willing to let me play i will try to work this character out as the best that he was intended to do  

If you need to know things about me first just tell me  ... Ill let you know asap  

Only one thing left for me to say .. I have never played DnD on a post board before ... So first posts may seem a little odd  ... 
Anyway I'm a quick learner ... And ill even try not to make the party a mess ...  

Well this ends my post  

Grtz 

Quirijn


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 4, 2003)

Sounds good Q-ball. 

I take it you've already read the rules at the beginning of this thread. So you will need to post at least every other day.

Reading the previous posts will give you a sense of how to game by the boards.

You can find Tanarel's stats here. 

Welcome!


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 5, 2003)

Welcome Qball.  I must admit, I"ll miss the original Tanerel.  I thought he was well played.  I hope Arwell is OK.  

This is a good game, Qball.  The characters are complex & contrasting.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 5, 2003)

Thank you  

Ill be posting my first post tomorrow if you don't mind.. i have a lot of extra reading to do  
I already read your campaign .. but I need to do it again and now relive it sort to say.
I also need to look up some things on Hoar  ... 

So my first post will be tomorrow

once again .. thanks for having me  

Grtz

Quirijn


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 5, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Since 3 of those are subdual points, Aaman actually heals 1 real and 1 subdual, so he's at -1.
> 
> Greg *




Bah, annoying subdual.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 5, 2003)

Q-Ball said:
			
		

> *
> I also need to look up some things on Hoar  ... *




I can provide information on Hoar from the Faiths & Pantheons book if you don't have it already.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 5, 2003)

Id really like that 

I put it in my download folder but it doesnt seem to find any sources  

If you wanna send it .. please do  .. it'll speed up the process great 

Grtz Q


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 5, 2003)

Here ye be:

*Hoar*
_The Doombringer, Lord of Three Thunders_
*Faerunian Demigod*
*Symbol:* Black-gloved hand holding a coin with a two-faced head
*Home Plane:* The Barrens of Doom and Despair
*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Portfolio:* Revenge, retribution, poetic justice
*Worshipers:* Assassins, fighters, rogues, seekers of retribution
*Cleric Alignments:* LE, LG, LN
*Domains:* Fate, Law, Retribution, Travel
*Favored Weapon:* “Retribution Sting” [javelin of lightning] (javelin)

Hoar (_hore_) is the vengeful deity of retribution invoked by those who seek to repay an eye for an eye. He is a moody deity, prone to violence, and with a penchant toward bitter humor. Since the Time of Troubles, the Doombringer has been consumed with bringing about the downfall of Anhur, the Mulhorandi deity of war, and to a lesser extent the pantheon that spawned him.

Aside from a handful of temples, the church of Hoar is composed primarily of itinerant wanderers who travel from town to town agreeing to pray for Hoar’s intercession on behalf of one who seeks or fears vengeance for some attack in exchange for a small fee. Charlatans receive a fitting punishment by Hoar’s hand. Hoar’s clergy also seek out victims of injustice, hear their stories, evaluate the veracity of their accounts, and track down the perpetrators in order to inflict a fitting form of punishment. No injustice is too large or small for revenge to be sought and a fitting punishment meted out, earning the church of Hoar the ire of town watches and Tyrists alike as well as the adulation of the downtrodden.

Clerics of Hoar pray for their spells at midnight, when the bells toll for those deserving of fitting justice. Clerics of Hoar are encouraged to celebrate the anniversary of the most fitting and sweetest act of revenge. Silent or thunderous praises (as appropriate) must be given to Hoar each and every time some form of vengeance is exacted. In addition, the church of Hoar observes two official holy days. On the 11th of Eleint, the Penultimate Thunder is celebrated with feasts of game, bread, fruits, and Ramman. One the 11th of Marpenoth, the Impending Doom is observed with daylong ceremonies of rumbling drums, vigorous oaths, and exhausting acts of purification. It celebrates justices yet to be meted out, revenges yet to be carried through with, and good deeds that call to the celebrants to be remembered. Many clerics of Hoar multiclass as assassins, fighters, or rogues.

*History/Relationships:* Hoar is actually the ancient Untheric deity worshipped in the eastern Inner Sea lands as Assuran. Centuries ago, he was driven from Unther by Ramman, although his cult remained strong in Chessenta. He eventually slew his rival during the Time of Troubles, but Anhur stole Ramman’s unclaimed portfolio before Hoar could act, earning Hoar’s ire. Both Tyr and Shar contest Hoar’s tormented soul, as the Dark Goddess seeks to turn him into a servant of blind vengeance and bitterness while the Maimed God seeks to unlock Hoar’s bittersweet humor and shift his portfolio to favor irony and poetic justice. Meanwhile, Hoar conspires with Beshaba in unleashing bad luck on the deserving.

*Dogma:* Uphold true and fitting justice and maintain the spirit of the law, not the letter of the law. Fitting recompense will always accrue for one’s actions. Violence will meet violence and evil pay back evil, but good will also come to those who do good. Walk the line of the Doombringer’s teachings, seeking retribution, but do not fall into the trap of pursuing evil acts for evil’s sake, for that way is seductive and leads only to one’s downfall. Vengeance must be sought for all injustices, and all punishments must fit the crime. Revenge is sweetest when it is sharpened with irony. All attacks must be avenged. Those who do not respond to attacks against their person or that which they hold dear only invite future attacks.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 6, 2003)

Just a visitor as here. I do know Q-ball and Sullaf in real life, and started a PbP a month or two ago to continue the campaign I was running (Tholestia) in the Netherlands before I went to my current location.

If an opening for this game ever pops up, I would like to join as well (drop me an email, see my sig). Even abroad I end up in the DMs chair, and variation is the spice of life 

Whatever happens, I wish you great gaming!


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 6, 2003)

Chauzu, how many hp did Sydney get from the Cure Minor Wounds potion he drank in the pit?


----------



## Wippit Guud (Mar 6, 2003)

Cure minor wounds only heals 1 hp


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 6, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *Chauzu, how many hp did Sydney get from the Cure Minor Wounds potion he drank in the pit? *




Like Wippit said, minor wounds = 1 hp
light wounds = 1d8+1(per level)


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 6, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *Like Wippit said, minor wounds = 1 hp
> light wounds = 1d8+1(per level) *



Doh!  I shoulda remembered that.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 7, 2003)

Hey Manzanita, you ever get that information from arwel about Tempus?


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 7, 2003)

No.  Any info on the Vasaa or Tempus would be great.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 8, 2003)

Wippit Guud, anything wrong? Why aren't you posting?


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 9, 2003)

Question : Should i repost Tanarel on the second character post ?

Though this is probably a rethorical question and I'm guessing the answer will be Yes


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 11, 2003)

Chauzu,
 I am going to have to drop from your game due to RL time constrants. Sorry about this.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 11, 2003)

Thats a damn shame man  ..

Anyways thnx fer playing with us  

Grtz Q


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 11, 2003)

rgr that, Yellow Sign.

Thanks for being in the game!


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 12, 2003)

With the nasty side effect of sounding like a vulture swooping down to devour a carcass... is there any chance for a spot in the game at a later time to replace Yellow Sign(seeing as the party is in a sticky situation right now )?

Sorry for the opportunism, but I really want to play, and I like the attention to detail in this game .

Rav


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 12, 2003)

Ha! I knew you would, vulture.  

You could take the role of Morn right now. It would be hard to involve new characters at the moment.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 12, 2003)

Uhmz ... This party is starting to feel more and more like home 

Nice to have you here Rav... And please no comment on my crappy english ok  (Just Kidding dude .... they have a spell checking thingie ... Most convenient !!)


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 12, 2003)

I should have never ever told my RL player group of this PbP


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 12, 2003)

Oh-oh seems like the **** has hitteth... Well you know what I mean. Without sounding to much like Great Brittain to America in the Irak Crisis I just wanted to add: Great Job Chauzu! You keep me at the edge of my seat...


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Ravellion (Mar 12, 2003)

Alright, I will take over the playing of the character of Morn. Let me read up (because I have been skimming mostly) and try to analyze how his character reacts etc., I'll post in the main thread around noon GMT. (that's about 12 hours from this post - I need to sleep okay?  )

Rav


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 13, 2003)

Great Ravellion 

Here is information on Tempus, Manzanita. I'll have some stuff on Vaasa soon.

Tempus: Lord of Battles


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 13, 2003)

I'd just like to say a big 'welcome' to all the Dutch folks.  Thanks for coming by.  Your English is great & so's your chocolate!


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 13, 2003)

LoL @ Manzanita   

Thnx for the compliments  ... I love getting those


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 13, 2003)

Thanks. But then, I am actually living in England, studying English, and performing in English plays. I think it is only natural that I pick up some English 

On the game: Doh! Surprised _and_ low initiative... I guess I can take a bit longer to read up on everything then 

Rav


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 13, 2003)

Nothing like inhereting a character with zero HP to get you right into the action!


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 13, 2003)

> *For my own reference I put Morn down again (I'll need to edit him sooner or later). The class listing had "Monk of the Old Order". Was that flavour text?*




The Old Order is a monastic order in the FRCS. Here's the info on it:

*Old Order (Neutral, Sometimes Good, Rarely Evil):* Monks of the Old Order do not worship any deity, but are devoted to the philosophy espoused by a deity who is either now dead or has never existed on the Material Plane of Toril. The monks contradict themselves on this point, but the deity's identity isn't important to them, it's the message they care about. The Old Order never has huge monasteries, but has spread widely throughout Faerun. Monks of the Old Order can multiclass freely as rogues, sorcerers, and shadowdancers, but must maintain more monk levels than their combined levels of other classes.


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 14, 2003)

Am I to understand that Zanzer cast a silent 'charm person' (or maybe activated his wand)? If so, we would not have a clue towards Tanarel's future behaviour (with 'we' I mean Axel and Geramon). If not I would like to make a Spellcraft check to identify the spell.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 14, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *Am I to understand that Zanzer cast a silent 'charm person' (or maybe activated his wand)? If so, we would not have a clue towards Tanarel's future behaviour (with 'we' I mean Axel and Geramon). If not I would like to make a Spellcraft check to identify the spell. *




Yup, it was surely silent.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 14, 2003)

After reading back my post I figured that it may be a bit complicated. So this is to clarify things.

Tanarel will either situation 

A: Shin his weapon and say the words he spoke
B: Throw down his weapon without spending another though about it. In this case he WONT say that he's been an officer and wont relinquish his weapon.

Hope this clears it up 

The charisma check is against the throwing away the weapon. As it is an acion he would normaly not do as discribed in the spell description


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 14, 2003)

Are the webs clear enough in front of Sydney to allow him a clean throw at Zanzer with a dagger?


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 14, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *Are the webs clear enough in front of Sydney to allow him a clean throw at Zanzer with a dagger? *




Oh yes, Sydney, being small, is able to get through with 100% safety. You should probably get within 10 feet from Zanzer for an effective throw.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 14, 2003)

Ok since arwel didnt make any history for my character at all Im thinking I should deepen him out a bit.

I have several questions about it though. My rank in the previous army was most likely a captain I think?

I was thinking about making his history simple.

Tanarel was a captain of a scouting party of 5 man beneath him. They got ambushed and Tanarel was the only survivor. Since there wasnt enough evidence to blame Tanarel on it (Actually the only thing that made him a subject was his sword cleaving one of his man. The army decided to discharge him to clear his name. He can allowed back when he has found the one he is looking for and has proven his innocence?

At this moment Tanarel knows nothing yet. The night is a blur for him. Perhaps that this charming somehow opened up a fragment of his mind and that he now remembers that he was forced to kill his own teammates by being controlled by something or someone?
Or that perhaps there was another party involved? 

[I really like your vision on this Chauzu. It may be to much work to make a character evolve so much depending on the DM. But if your into it ... So am I  -- I would really like a char that evolves this way, gives it another edge.] If however you think that this is a bad Idea then ill write another version of his history. 

So basically its up to you

Grtz 
Q


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 14, 2003)

Tis a good idea, Q-Ball. arwel emailed me a short background a while back with Tanarel being in a bunch of battles with goblinoids, so you could probably add that in with your background. Since arwel's background got lost somehow, we'll stick with yours. Sounds good. I'm sure I can work with it later on in the game somehow.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 14, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *Old Order (Neutral, Sometimes Good, Rarely Evil): Monks of the Old Order do not worship any deity, but are devoted to the philosophy espoused by a deity who is either now dead or has never existed on the Material Plane of Toril. The monks contradict themselves on this point, but the deity's identity isn't important to them, it's the message they care about. The Old Order never has huge monasteries, but has spread widely throughout Faerun. Monks of the Old Order can multiclass freely as rogues, sorcerers, and shadowdancers, but must maintain more monk levels than their combined levels of other classes. *



Fair Enough. I think I might pick up a level of Rogue later to pick up Short Sword or Rapier proficiency. (I never like using my character's bare fists against oozes, golems and incorporeal undead, Ki Strike or not... I am strange that way )

Rav


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 15, 2003)

Added Tanarel's history in the Char II section, for those of you who are interested. 
Click here 

Chauzu Is that about enough for now ? or do you want some more details about some things?


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 16, 2003)

That's plenty, Q-Ball. You can make up more as we continue on if you like.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 16, 2003)

> Tanarel then turns to the weapon and as he picks it up he says to Aaman with a smile on his face
> 
> Which weapon are you referring to?




Sorry i meant the glittering longsword  

DOh ... do i feel like an idiot now


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 17, 2003)

> Geramon's acting of grotesqueness is believed by Sydney, Raven, Tanarel, Aaman, Celpher, Morn, and Axel, but not by Tanarel or Lucian.




Uhmz ?? do i believe it or not. You spelled me twice ??  I take it thats a no ... but you can never be sertain  



> Tanarel and Lucian sense Tanarel's attitudes towards the magical items




Might be my lack of english but could you explain this is more common words to me ? ... Thanks


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 17, 2003)

I think the second "Tanarel" should read "Geramon"...


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 17, 2003)

Just a note to say I'm enjoying how Geramon & Tanarel are being played.  Geramon in particular is quite a character.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 17, 2003)

Well thank you ... Lets see if you still like it when you get the Women dont belong in the front line of an army speech from Tanarel  ... LOL  

Nah ... cant do this anymore ... Shouldve been done from the beginning by Arwel (Character wise) .. But since he/she didnt do that and you have proven yourself to Tanarel I cant do that anymore 

Note: The content I described above is only one of a few million options and is totally fictional. Its also not meant to hurt someones feelings. In other words .. what im trying to say is Thank You


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 17, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *I think the second "Tanarel" should read "Geramon"... *




lol, thank you for pointing out my bad checking.


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 18, 2003)

dddawson your subtle sense of understatement is absolutely brilliant. Superb work with Lucian!


----------



## dddawson (Mar 18, 2003)

Thank you; I've always considered myself a devotee of the nearly lost art of litote.
--Lucian Fellheath

Thanks!  I'm having fun with this.

--Doug Dawson


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 19, 2003)

A courtier seems like a really tricky character to play.  I'm waiting to see if a situation arises that really plays to his strengths.

Sullaf & Q-ball, do you two know each other in Real life?


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 19, 2003)

Yes we do. And Ravellion too. 

btw. Chauzu where did Whippit Guud go? He hasn't post in two weeks. Not another drop out I hope


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 19, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *
> btw. Chauzu where did Whippit Guud go? He hasn't post in two weeks. Not another drop out I hope  *




I dunno, but I'm sensing he's a goner. If he doesn't start posting again by the end of this week, his character is up for grabs.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 20, 2003)

> btw. Chauzu where did Whippit Guud go? He hasn't post in two weeks. Not another drop out I hope



Well, if you check here you see that he might not have posted two weeks in this game, but he has posted elsewhere on the boards 6 days ago.

Should we invite Deepwinter over ?

Rav


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 20, 2003)

Ravellion said:
			
		

> *
> Should we invite Deepwinter over ?*




LOL, there's more of you guys?  

Well, if Wippit Guud is not here by Saturday, invite him over.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 20, 2003)

> *(Shouldnt Morn get an AoO against the slinger? Unless he has cover from the doorway, of course.)*




No AoO in this situation, as I rule (usually) that AoO can only be made with opponents you know are there (although I do make spot, listen, etc. checks when apropriate). In this situation, I made a Spot check with Morn to see if he would notice the goblin in time, but he failed.


----------



## dddawson (Mar 20, 2003)

Hmm.  It reads like the wolf took an AoO against Morn...is that right?  If so, why?  The wolf doesn't have reach, does it?  Similarly, Aaman's entire move was a 5-foot step, so he shouldn't provoke an AoO, correct?


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 20, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *LOL, there's more of you guys?
> 
> Well, if Wippit Guud is not here by Saturday, invite him over. *



 I don't hink he'd be interested actually. But yes, there is more of us, three more actually . Since I went to study abroad for a year, I decided to continue my game on the boards here (I am a poster "here" since Eric Noah's 2nd boards). If you'll just edit the thread title to show that it is open fro a replacement by then, you should have plenty of people to choose from I guess...

But yes, I was wondering about that too... was that an attack of opportunity by the wolf? That seems odd to me.

Also, for something completely different, are there any house rules I need to read?


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 21, 2003)

Poor Morn seems to be more on the ground than standing


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 21, 2003)

It was a lame joke not even funny .. sorry


----------



## Wippit Guud (Mar 21, 2003)

I blame work. Really I do. They went and made me a temp supervisor for the week. My bad.

Anyways, assuming I won't be lynched, I'm still here...


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 21, 2003)

*Q-Ball Stops linching WIppit* ...

Well ok .. but I hate leaving things only half done  

Welcome back !


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 21, 2003)

Deflect Arrows isn't gained until you are a _2nd level_ Monk, check ... <sigh>

Rav


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 21, 2003)

Whew, welcome back then Wippit. I was worried you would disappear like arwel.

As for house rules, I post my short list soon. My evil, evil house rules.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 21, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *As for house rules, I post my short list soon. My evil, evil house rules.    *



Does your list include such venerable standards as:

No running in the house!
No standing or jumping on the furniture!
Close the door, were you born in a barn?!
Turn the lights off when you leave the room!


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 22, 2003)

Chauzu after reading in on the FR campain setting, I would like to make some minor adjustments to my character if possible. It would be a small change in skill list (I would like to add craft bookbinding to reduce cost of spellbook preparation and lower other skills to compensate) and a change in feat selection (dropping improved initiative for... there are too many to choose from right away, I'll will wait upon your decision to allow or disallow it to make a final choice. This is at your discretion as I am perfectly happy the way Geramon is now.

Furthermore I'm a little confused as to how many _potion of cure light wound_ there are among us. As we are short on healing skills or powers it's imho vital to keep track of what is where. So far I have deducted the following:

There were 9 present in the room and we had no potions left (right?)

Tanarel 2 (1 used)
Morn 2 (2 used)
Sydney 1
Lucian 1
Raven 1
Geramon 1

Which means there is still one potion left. I presume either Axel of Aaman will pick it up? It would be a shame to just simply 'forget' about the last one... 



> I will not _harm_ you




In some dnd sessions this is the most devoted sign of friendship


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 22, 2003)

That is correct, 8 out of the 9 potions have been gathered.

In case he forgot, remember that Sydney also has 2 cmw potions he recovered from the pit.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 22, 2003)

Oh, and that's alright with the stats, as long as you don't change them by much.

Let me know more about what you want to do.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 22, 2003)

Not game related but...

Sullaf, I noticed you signed up on Kings of Chaos under me, thanks.  Could you post your recruiting link so I can help you build your army (and mine)?


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 23, 2003)

Dungannon I just signed up out of curiosity. Frankly I have no idea what this is. I will look into it some more but if you could give me a short explanation as to what I am supposed to do, it would help alot. You can reach me on my e-mail address. This way we won't clutter up the ooc thread


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 25, 2003)

Chauzu would you allow the _Spellcasting Prodigy_ feat from FR (p.38), although it is a bit powerful? It should be taken at first level.

...and how much gold are we talking here  I mean can we get an estimate from the size of the pile? (so we can estimate weight, value, if it fits in one backpack/sack)


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 25, 2003)

Something totaly off topic ...

I finally got myself an avatar  ... Woohoo 

Just wanted to share that with you


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 25, 2003)

That's it. I am totally not suitable to playing the strong silent type monk. Consider me to scrap that role and replace it with tranquil and wise (or trying to be) monk.

Chauzu, is there any chance I could change the character a bit? I usually don't play monks, and I was somewhat put off by it in the beginning, but now I feel up for it. However, I would like to change skills (Knowledge: Religion comes to mind) and perhaps some more information on this old order... what did this old and forgotten god teach?


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 25, 2003)

> *Chauzu would you allow the Spellcasting Prodigy feat from FR (p.38), although it is a bit powerful? It should be taken at first level.*




Yes, I will allow this. And this will be replacing Improved Initiative?



> *Something totaly off topic ...
> 
> I finally got myself an avatar ... Woohoo
> 
> Just wanted to share that with you *




Gee...  What's it from?



> *That's it. I am totally not suitable to playing the strong silent type monk. Consider me to scrap that role and replace it with tranquil and wise (or trying to be) monk.
> 
> Chauzu, is there any chance I could change the character a bit? I usually don't play monks, and I was somewhat put off by it in the beginning, but now I feel up for it. However, I would like to change skills (Knowledge: Religion comes to mind) and perhaps some more information on this old order... what did this old and forgotten god teach?*




Since Morn was not originally your character, I will allow a small change. Let's see the new skill list (and make sure it isn't too different). Which old and forgotten god are you talking about? Pick one.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 25, 2003)

> Gee...  What's it from?




A Warcraft 3 comic .. lets see if i can post it below


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 25, 2003)

Ok .. so this is a total copyright violation  ... Im sorry ... Consider it comercializing


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 25, 2003)

Ha... funny strip. I don't care about copyright. What can I say? I'm chaotic good.


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 26, 2003)

> Yes, I will allow this. And this will be replacing Improved Initiative?



Thanks and yes it will replace _Improved Initiative_. I will leave my skill list unchanged. I will just add the skills I wanted when we level up: it saves a lot of hassle.

Question about the books containing the spells. Should I treat them as if they were scrolls e.g. I can try to cast them from the books, wasting the book? Or is this a special item? I would hate to waste such valuable spells, but if snakes keep bursting out of doors () I may not have other options. If this information is not available to Geramon please add this.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 27, 2003)

*deleted previous message* No I am not...  Trains on strike, will be staying right here.


----------



## dddawson (Mar 28, 2003)

To answer the question in the main thread, since Lucian doesn't have anywhere to retreat to, and doesn't imagine he can parry a snake's fangs, is going to try to kill it, yes.


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 28, 2003)

Lucian, thanks for the quick response. I sort of figured you would try to hit the snake, but was just checking. You could take an AoO to run away, swinging your sword to make it harder to hit you. Or maybe you were fighting defensively (is that even possible against a snake?) but attacking seemed like the most logical option. Then again, sometime the logical is not always perceived by all. (just ask Rav or RL DM)

Chauzu yet another question. Geramon has the craft Alchemy. Can it be used to identify if Tanarel is poisoned? (say by smell or the color of the wound, something along those lines) Although I defensively could not use this skill now (adrenaline rush and all), I could inform him that I am trained to handle such situations. Maybe then he will stop trying to kill me


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 28, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *
> Chauzu yet another question. Geramon has the craft Alchemy. Can it be used to identify if Tanarel is poisoned? (say by smell or the color of the wound, something along those lines) Although I defensively could not use this skill now (adrenaline rush and all), I could inform him that I am trained to handle such situations. Maybe then he will stop trying to kill me  *




Well, now that you are dying, no.  

But when (or if  ) you are concious again, you will need to examine the wounds close-up to find this out.


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 28, 2003)

Ok that's sounds reasonable. (after actually reading the skill much is become clear ). Did you take into account that Geramon has a Magic Armor cast upon him? (just checking)


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 28, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *Then again, sometime the logical is not always perceived by all. (just ask Rav [our] RL DM)*



Yes. First saving a dying comrade with a spell taking out the person who was about to coup de grace said comrade, and then not bothering to stabilize him... sometimes the logical is very hard to see 

Note: neither Sullaf or Q-Ball made this mistake/


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 28, 2003)

> Beginning Of First Round
> 
> Initiative:
> Rock Python
> ...




Hmmz... why dont I have to reply ???

I dont get it ... can I conclude from this that Im paralyzed or something ???

Or is it ... That you once again replaced Tanarel with Geramon ???

--Warning .. Incomming plot --

I figure that we(1) are brothers in some alterate dimension .. 

[note (1)] Read We as Geramon and Tanarel 

Grtz Q


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 28, 2003)

*whatever I said here, I should have posted in the PbP to begin with... I have done so now*


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 29, 2003)

> *Did you take into account that Geramon has a Magic Armor cast upon him? (just checking)*




Yup. 



> *Hmmz... why dont I have to reply ???*




Because you posted you actions during the suprise round, which you weren't in. So I'm using what you posted in the first round, when you get to start.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 29, 2003)

> *Chauzu are we supposed to make rolls or are you making the rolls? We seem to be using either way, but in situations like this I would like to know *




I've been making the rolls. Like I've said at the beginning of the game, I try to roll if the players don't.


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 31, 2003)

> Question about the books containing the spells. Should I treat them as if they were scrolls e.g. I can try to cast them from the books, wasting the book? Or is this a special item? I would hate to waste such valuable spells, but if snakes keep bursting out of doors )) I may not have other options. If this information is not available to Geramon please add this.




You never did answer...


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 31, 2003)

lol sorry. Yeah, just use them like scrolls, except the writing reappears after 1d6+1 days.


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 31, 2003)

Thanks, just one final question (I hope I do not clutter up the OOC thread to much, it seems like I am posting a little too much lately). Does Geramon has this information as well?


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 31, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 10, 2003)

Might not post next three or four days, short vacation.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 10, 2003)

Roger that. Have fun.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 10, 2003)

...dddawson? You out there?


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 13, 2003)

I'm going to be offline for the next several days as I move.  I won't be able to post again til Thursday.  Chauzu, feel free to control Sydney until then, having him search for traps, unlock locks, and throw daggers at menacing bad guys as you see fit.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 13, 2003)

Roger that. Looks like we will be low on the replies for now.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 13, 2003)

Hmm... well, we got Dungannon moving, Ravellion vacationing, Manzanita sleeping, Wippit disappeared again, as did dddawson... *sigh*.


----------



## Q-Ball (Apr 13, 2003)

Me being out of commision  .. Since i only have like 2 hp left 

This will be the rough spot in our campaign. Btw .. Im moving as well ... It will not interfere with my posting i think  

Grtz Q


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm monitoring the thread, but nothing to post...  I hope Raven wakes up soon.  I miss her.  But it looks likely she'll sleep for hours, which is weeks of gametime, perhaps.  Oh well.  These things happen, & it's better than dying.  Roast that minotaur for her!


----------



## Q-Ball (Apr 14, 2003)

SO im gonna play my own campaign as well. Its located on another threat. If any of you would like to join  .. I m short 1 player. But If more are applying that would be good. However i do wanna play my campaign a bit faster  

Grtz Q

Ps. The threat is located Here


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 15, 2003)

I'm Back.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 16, 2003)

Welcome back.


----------



## Q-Ball (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey rav ,, how was ur holiday ?


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 16, 2003)

I had the best sunday dinner roast of my life, and had a wild nigh in a late night pub on friday. For the rest I basically did nothing but play computer games, sleep in, and ate bad food with good taste. Life is good


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 17, 2003)

Okay, I've returned to the 'net.  Now to catch up on the happenings in Zanzer's dungeon.....


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 18, 2003)

Welcome back. How's the new home? 

(If that is what you did.)


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 18, 2003)

Actually, we moved to a smaller apartment so we can save money on our monthly bills.  Nice & cozy, the kids seem to like it.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 18, 2003)

Sullaf & Q-Ball (assuming that you are Q-Baka at Kings of Chaos), I tried to e-mail you about Kings of Chaos, but you don't allow access to your e-mail address through ENWorld.  Please e-mail me as I want to give you some info about the game and how we can help each other without cluttering up this thread.  Thanks.


----------



## Q-Ball (Apr 18, 2003)

You assumed right. I forgot I was in that game... shouldve made a bunch of money now  

My email is Q.Emondt@quicknet.nl

Grtz Q


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 24, 2003)

Zhure? Q-Ball?


----------



## Q-Ball (Apr 25, 2003)

Sorry been kinda busy lately. I moved to a different house and now my only internet resource is my laptop. Had to install it first. Now im moved and looking for an UTP-Plyar to make my connection cable work properly. 

Anyways .. im back now ... sorry for not notifying you  

Grtz Q


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 25, 2003)

Hope you like the new home. 



> *Could you roll for me chauzu. Dont have my dice ready yet in my new house. Couldnt find my charsheet so I cant give you all the plusses yet but im taking a wild guess + 1 bab +1 weapon focus and The plusses for the charge. And perhaps the plusses for the sword which was magically induced. *




Don't worry, I have back-up character sheets. 



> * Cant find my stats because im using a laptop untill I can put my main puter up again. This laptop has not yet bookmarked the pages .... and I noticed that i forgot to subscribe myself to that post. My appologies for the inconveniance.*




http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=41189


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 25, 2003)

I assume Q-ball would like to edit his post 

If he does, so will I...


----------



## Q-Ball (Apr 25, 2003)

nop ... Tanarel is getting revenge for those turned into undead. 

Am sorry Sullaf  

Grtz Q


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 28, 2003)

> *Quietly, he says, "... and grab that gold ball for later."*




How does Aaman know there is a gold ball yet?


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 28, 2003)

> nop ... Tanarel is getting revenge for those turned into undead.




... I meant the door...


----------



## Q-Ball (Apr 28, 2003)

> ... I meant the door...




Dont get it ... ???
Ill read it back in a few times .. if ive done something wrong then by all mean tell it to me straight man 

Now good day Sir ....

I SAID GOOD DAY SIR


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 29, 2003)

> * Aaman helps the ranger to stand. *




Raven is a barbarian.  



> *Dont get it ... ???
> Ill read it back in a few times .. if ive done something wrong then by all mean tell it to me straight man*




I think Sullaf was refering to your first post about charging with the door closed. In other words, charging right into the door.


----------



## Q-Ball (Apr 29, 2003)

> I think Sullaf was refering to your first post about charging with the door closed. In other words, charging right into the door.




Oh I see ... Well I will if I have to ..those damned souls need help 

And to Sullaf for being a critic I only have 1 thing to say : "GRRR !!"


----------



## Manzanita (May 3, 2003)

I must admit, Raven would like to be a Ranger.  She would like to level up in that at the next opportunity, although I've found little opportunity to express this in the game.

Chauzu, could you remind me how many hit points Raven has?  I've lost track.

Enjoying the game.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Chauzu (May 3, 2003)

Raven has 7 HP.


----------



## Q-Ball (May 3, 2003)

> Posted by Raven
> 
> I must admit, Raven would like to be a Ranger. She would like to level up in that at the next opportunity, although I've found little opportunity to express this in the game.




Well we are not yet that far in the game yet. I am thinking of taking a weird direction with Tanarel .. but when that time comes I have to ask Chauzu nicely... and maybe look him nice in the eyes  ... 

But anything is still posible right... 

Grtz Q


----------



## Chauzu (May 6, 2003)

OK, who are we waiting for?


----------



## Q-Ball (May 6, 2003)

Would it by any chance start with a Q and end with a Ball ???

Heh posted already  ... 

Grtz Q


----------



## Chauzu (May 8, 2003)

Wippit???


----------



## Chauzu (May 12, 2003)

Just to let you know: I'm gonna be gone for a couple of days.


----------



## Q-Ball (May 13, 2003)

Well have a fun journey


----------



## Chauzu (May 17, 2003)

Back.  Yup, it was sure fun. Our high school (and many other schools) got Disneyland all to ourselves for a graduation party night.


----------



## Q-Ball (May 17, 2003)

sounds like alot of fun  ... 

Welcome back btw.

Grtz Q


----------



## Ravellion (May 17, 2003)

You convenietnly missed a three day board crash as well. Good job! (in case you didn't notice any of the... er... notices. )


----------



## Chauzu (May 17, 2003)

Ravellion said:
			
		

> *You convenietnly missed a three day board crash as well. Good job! (in case you didn't notice any of the... er... notices. ) *




Cool.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 1, 2003)

I am leaving for vacation and won't have regular access to the Internet til the 12th.  Chauzu, feel free to control Sydney until I get back.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm back from vacation.  Is this game still going on?


----------



## Q-Ball (Jun 15, 2003)

Dont really know ... I think were all waiting for Chauzu ... I hope the game will still continue.

Did you have a fun holiday at least ?

Grtz Q


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah, went to visit the in-laws in Illinois.  The kids had a blast.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry for cross-thread raid...
Has any of you heard from Chauzu since 5-17?
I haven't and he hasn't returned email either....
perhaps Illithids ate his brain.


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, if you check his profile, his last post was the one in the IC thread, so nothing since the 25th. Which is not quite as bleak as the 17th of may, but still very bleak.

Rav


----------

